# SIM Cards - PRL's - *22899



## alphanu22 (Jan 27, 2012)

I was told to do a *22899. It made my PRL change to 52xxx and signal was alright but then I heard they were only 3G. So the only way i can get back to the 15xxx PRL was to get a New SIM from VZW. It was free and I just wanted to do a Signal Test to report back here.

These 2 screen shots were taken from the same location outside of the VZW Store-

52686 PRL









New SIM PRL 15119









Im running the OTA 4.0.4 Radios.

The only way the new SIM will accept is to start fresh.
-If running a Custom ROM, Wipe Data, Wipe Dalvik Cache, Flash Rom, Flash GApps, reboot and sign in-

-if running Stock, Factory data reset.

No More dialing *22899, it wont update the 4G while on a 52xxx PRL-


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

your not supposed to do the *22899


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

This was discussed extensively in a previous thread. I believe the phone would have automatically updated the PRL to the 15k if you let it sit for awhile. Iirc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NotJustAPhone (Dec 10, 2011)

During the last big LTE outage my phone dialed *22899 by itself. As I recall it switched from eHRPD to EVDO afterwards.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

The latest LTE prl is 15120 per my 4620 mifi device. My phone has 15119.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

A new SIM card is NOT the only way to get back on 15xxx PRL. I ended up on a 5xxxx PRL after my phone dialed *22899 by itself in the middle of the night. I rebooted with the SIM out, then put it back in and eventually I was back on a 15xxx PRL.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I have PRL Version 15109

what does that mean? is it good or bad?


----------



## ladychacha (Apr 27, 2012)

My phone has also auto dialed *22899. Several times actually. You can also dial it yourself with no ill effects. 


patt3k said:


> I have PRL Version 15109
> 
> what does that mean? is it good or bad?


Just means that's what prl you're on. Mine is the same. So neither.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

patt3k said:


> I have PRL Version 15109
> 
> what does that mean? is it good or bad?


Wonder if it's regional?? I have same prl... I'm in So. California.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm in central cali with 15109 prl


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PRLs just denote which towers you can connect to. Everyone always makes way more of a big deal out of this than it actually is whenever it's brought up.

http://en.wikipedia....ed_Roaming_List


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

How do u update prls? I'm on 13017.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

My prl s 15098 and I have terrible signal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm in central cali with 15109 prl


I'm in Iowa with a 15xxx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Why do I need to perform the Preferred Roaming List update on my wireless phone?
> 
> By performing this update your phone will stay on the Verizon Wireless network and/or digital service whenever possible. Also, for most price plans after 2/1/2002 the phone roam indicator will turn off/on in accordance to the price plan you have chosen.


In other words, unless you find you're falling over to roaming all the time or you're traveling well out of the area of your normal location (like to another city with a different set of towers), PRL is not some silver bullet magical fix that will make your signal a billion times better.

It updates on its own anyways when you're using a phone with a sim card. You can try expediting it by doing a battery pull, but it doesn't necessarily mean it'll change.

Also: http://www.roamingzone.com/prl/#Verizon


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in Jersey with 15109 same as guy from so cal . Either its Not regional or that's why my signal sucks so bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## suburban78 (Dec 11, 2011)

15119 Denver Co


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Even when I tried to do *22899 before I read this it will tell me to press 1 to activate and I cannot pull up my dial pad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

IN8skill said:


> I'm in Jersey with 15109 same as guy from so cal . Either its Not regional or that's why my signal sucks so bad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm in Texas and mines the same so I'm gonna go with it not being regional.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Went to verizon and got a new sin card. Big difference

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I'm in Texas and mines the same so I'm gonna go with it not being regional.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where in Texas? I am outside of Houston and have 15098 for PRL, in fact all 3 of my nexus have that PRL with one on unlimited data. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

Well there goes the regional prl theory... I'm on 15109 in S. Florida...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajj915 (Aug 6, 2011)

15109 in Tampa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if there could be a problem activating an new SIM card on a rooted/ROM'd phone? Seems like I read somewhere that there were issues and had to go back to stock just to get the new card activated. I truly don't want to do that. I am on PRL 40624 in NC (near VA). I feel like my gNex is just skipping a beat trying to look for a tower that it should not. It just drives me crazy staying on 1x all the time around my home. But, 10 mins either way and 3g is super and then 4g 20 mins away is excellent as well!


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bumping this thread to see if anyone has an answer to my inquiry above concerning activating new SIM on rooted phone. Anyone got some insight?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

All i can say is my gnex came to me rooted and unlocked, and i put the 4.04 build from bird man on it, then took it to vzw just like that and got the sim and activated it no issue
I know someone tho who had liquidrom installed and apparently had issues activating Sim but they got it done some how
Maybe motcher will see this and throw his two cents in on what happened.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

I was on liquid and could not activate a sim. Some very patient reps not telling the higher ups on the phone I was custom and we came up with a solution. We grabbed a stock gnex from the display swapped Sims and activated mine. Once it activated we put it back into my gnex. bingo working gnex with phone service. For some reason some customs will not activate a sum so it will initially register with vzw no matter how much wiping you do.


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh and you guys are putting way to much thought into prls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I did have to go back to stock to activate my sim. I will NEVER *28899 again!!! Huge hassle & lesson learned on that one. I would also never clue vzw in to me being rooted/unlocked... It's a good thing the person above me found a cool rep.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I did have to go back to stock to activate my sim. I will NEVER *28899 again!!! Huge hassle & lesson learned on that one. I would also never clue vzw in to me being rooted/unlocked... It's a good thing the person above me found a cool rep.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


 even the store manager was cool with it although he did give me some crap for it but it was all in good fun

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodkenrich (Jul 31, 2012)

yarly said:


> In other words, unless you find you're falling over to roaming all the time or you're traveling well out of the area of your normal location (like to another city with a different set of towers), PRL is not some silver bullet magical fix that will make your signal a billion times better.
> 
> It updates on its own anyways when you're using a phone with a sim card. You can try expediting it by doing a battery pull, but it doesn't necessarily mean it'll change.
> 
> Also: http://www.roamingzo...om/prl/#Verizon


You are the man.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just to reiterate the silliness of the PRL:

*What is a PRL?*
Preferred Roaming List. It's a large but simple file used in most CDMA phones to determine which cellular carriers a phone should access, and in which priority. The phone is often searching all available cellular signals and comparing the results to it's PRL file, and chooses the channel that is most beneficial to the home carrier. It is primarily used to sort among roaming carriers. *It is never used to find the strongest signal*


----------

